# whats the best way to sell a second hand console (ps3)



## feyr (Jan 9, 2011)

due to dire financial need, i am planning on selling my ps3 as neither i or the kids actually use it regularly anymore. so where is the best place to sell, either in terms of ease or as in getting the best cost? i was thinking of ebay but as i dont have an any feedback as a seller ( or in fact any recent feedback as a buyer) i didnt know if people would be wary of buying a console from me.

so, any ideas?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 9, 2011)

If your happy to put on a round figure of what exactly you want, try gumtree.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jan 11, 2011)

I've got two mint condition 'Asian Pal' Sega Megadrive consoles to sell.  eBay would be something to look into.


----------



## yield (Jan 11, 2011)

Check Game/Gamestation, CEX, Argos, HMV etc on the phone if they're nearby.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd avoid shops like CEX. They give really bad prices. You can go on their website and check the price they buy at without actually going to the shop.

Why not stick one of those cards up in your local super market.


----------

